# Eclipse: Nach Absturz lassen sich keine Dateien mehr öffnen



## Spacerat (25. Jan 2009)

So... nu' hab' ich gegessen...

Mir ist wärend eines Testlaufs mein Eclipse abgestürzt (hat sich wohl selbst beendet??!). Nun gut, so ein Absturz passiert und ist selten eine grosse Sache. Nun aber folgendes. Nach dem besagten Absturz lassen sich in Eclipse keine Dateien mehr öffnen. Da kommt 'ne Fehlermeldung mit dem Hinweis, das man in die Logdatei schauen soll, um mehr zu erfahren. Dise sieht dann so aus.

```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.jface 4 2 2009-01-25 05:30:38.089
!MESSAGE Beim Aufrufen des Codes aus dem Plug-in "org.eclipse.jface" sind Fehler aufgetreten.
!STACK 0
java.lang.ClassFormatError: org/eclipse/jdt/internal/ui/javaeditor/CompilationUnitEditor$AdaptedSourceViewer
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.CompilationUnitEditor.createJavaSourceViewer(CompilationUnitEditor.java:1538)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.JavaEditor.createSourceViewer(JavaEditor.java:1591)
	at org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.AbstractTextEditor.createPartControl(AbstractTextEditor.java:3197)
	at org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.StatusTextEditor.createPartControl(StatusTextEditor.java:53)
	at org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.AbstractDecoratedTextEditor.createPartControl(AbstractDecoratedTextEditor.java:378)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.JavaEditor.createPartControl(JavaEditor.java:2618)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.CompilationUnitEditor.createPartControl(CompilationUnitEditor.java:1416)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPartHelper(EditorReference.java:661)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPart(EditorReference.java:426)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference.getPart(WorkbenchPartReference.java:592)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.getEditor(EditorReference.java:263)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.makeActiveEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:1211)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.updateActivePart(WorkbenchPage.java:1169)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.partAdded(WorkbenchPage.java:1583)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorAreaHelper.addEditor(EditorAreaHelper.java:210)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.createEditorTab(EditorManager.java:774)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.openEditorFromDescriptor(EditorManager.java:673)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.openEditor(EditorManager.java:634)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.busyOpenEditorBatched(WorkbenchPage.java:2737)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.busyOpenEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2651)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.access$13(WorkbenchPage.java:2643)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage$10.run(WorkbenchPage.java:2595)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:67)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.openEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2590)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.openEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2574)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.openEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2565)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.EditorUtility.openInEditor(EditorUtility.java:299)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.EditorUtility.openInEditor(EditorUtility.java:173)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.ui.actions.OpenAction.run(OpenAction.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.ui.actions.OpenAction.run(OpenAction.java:175)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.ui.actions.SelectionDispatchAction.dispatchRun(SelectionDispatchAction.java:268)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.ui.actions.SelectionDispatchAction.run(SelectionDispatchAction.java:244)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.packageview.PackageExplorerActionGroup.handleOpen(PackageExplorerActionGroup.java:316)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.packageview.PackageExplorerPart$5.open(PackageExplorerPart.java:613)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer$2.run(StructuredViewer.java:820)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:37)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.Platform.run(Platform.java:857)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.JFaceUtil$1.run(JFaceUtil.java:46)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.SafeRunnable.run(SafeRunnable.java:199)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer.fireOpen(StructuredViewer.java:818)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer.handleOpen(StructuredViewer.java:1079)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer$6.handleOpen(StructuredViewer.java:1183)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy.fireOpenEvent(OpenStrategy.java:263)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy.access$2(OpenStrategy.java:257)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy$1.handleEvent(OpenStrategy.java:297)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:938)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3682)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3293)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:2389)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2353)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2219)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$4.run(Workbench.java:466)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:289)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:461)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:106)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:169)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:106)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:76)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:363)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:176)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:508)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:447)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1173)
```
Mehr erfahren ist dabei wohl eher ein Witz, wenn man so etwas an den Kopp geknallt bekommt. Weis jemand Rat?

mfg Spacerat


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jan 2009)

Das hat wohl hiermit zu tun: *java.lang.ClassFormatError*



			
				API-Doc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Thrown when the Java Virtual Machine attempts to read a class file and determines that the file is malformed or otherwise cannot be interpreted as a class file.



Übersetzt klingt das immer so hart...: Wird geworfen, wenn die VM versucht eine class-Datei zu lesen und dabei feststellt, dass die Datei missgebildet oder nicht als class-Datei interpretiert werden kann.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Jan 2009)

Das hört sich ja fast so an als sei durch den Absturz eine jar Datei zerstört worden  ???:L .
Lad es dir nochmal runter und überschreib die alte Installation, deine Daten bleiben dabei erhalten.


----------



## Spacerat (25. Jan 2009)

Gut... das ist zwar die Holzhammer-Methode, aber geht wohl am schnellsten. Hab' mir sowas schon gedacht, obgleich ich gerade nicht mal mit irgendwelchen Dateien hantiert habe. War lediglich ein erster Gehversuch mit so 'nem ShutDownHook. Steckt wohl doch mehr dahinter als das instanzieren eines einfachen Threads. Ich hoffe das passiert nicht all zu oft.

Naja... Danke für den Tip.

mfg Spacerat


----------

